# problem loading film



## grapesx45 (Jan 24, 2011)

i'm new to film photography, and i just bought a canon rebel eos 2000, i keep loading the film wrong somehow, and the film keeps gtting sucked back into the roll. Is there anyway to get the first part of the film back out from the roll? the camera has the auto film feed, any ideas on what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## Ron G (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a couple of late model Canon film cameras.In each of them to load the film one must draw it across to the red line then close the film cover.It charges automatically.
The two cameras load the film differently however.One of them spools the whole roll to the end then rewinds it one frame at a time as you take the pictures.
The other one advances the film one frame at a time as you take the pictures then rewinds it automatically when it reaches the end of the roll.One camera is a Rebel G and the other is an Elan II.Ron G


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 24, 2011)

You'll need need one of these to pull the film back out of the roll:







Arista Metal Film Retriever | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 24, 2011)

DIY 35mm Film Retriever - Step 6: retrieving | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DIY Film Puller | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## grapesx45 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the help, it turns out that my camera does roll all of the film over first, and i got my teacher to pull the tongues of the film out with his tool.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah, so what you are saying is ...

when my camera rewinds the film it pulls the leader in completely !!

That is what is was designed to do.


----------



## grapesx45 (Jan 26, 2011)

uhh yeah i know that now, sorry i dont have any experience with a film camera


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 26, 2011)

There were some cameras with the built in winder that had the option of leaving the film leader out when rewinding.


----------



## Ron G (Jan 27, 2011)

I am thinking that most of those autoeverything film cameras have a provision for changing a partially used roll of film like we can do in the older models and that is where I would look to modify the rewind programing to leave the leader exposed.
I remember reading it in the user manual for my Canons but I am not fluent in their operation as I don't carry them and promptly forgot what I might have learned as soon as I read it.Ron G


----------

